# 2nd fertility appointment



## Femalepowerz (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi I am new to this site.

I have just had my appointment through for 2nd appointment with fertility consultant. Was wondering if anyone could tell me what normally happens at a 2nd appointment please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

- welcome to Fertility Friends -  for joining such a wonderful online community.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE



FF can be a lifeline for all seeking support, information and lasting friendship. Our members are fantastic listeners and a font of knowledge - evening down to understanding you're going through and feeling. 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you. 

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions.

*Fertility Investigations ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE
All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,
  
Tis xx


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi they just go through any blood test results etc if your overweight they will weight you etc to see if you have many any effort & discuss things with you. About next stages we had 3 meetings over a 9 month period before i finally fell naturally after 2.5 yrs of trying good luck


----------



## Femalepowerz (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys I have had scan since first appointment to check for blocked tubes. Luckily nothing is blocked so that is good and had 21 day bloods taken. My other half has given a sample so by sounds of it we get those results.Found out last night that am going to be an Auntie again feel guilty for being a little upset and thinking why not me.x


----------



## Femalepowerz (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone.

We have our second appointment on Thursday assuming we get a plan of treatment then. Was wondering how soon can we expect to actually start with whatever is decided. I am 36 so wanting to get pregnant ASAP.

Thanks in advance guys.xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

our first private ivf cycle we saw a consultant in january and had egg collection at the end of april so finishing the 2ww mid-may. we then had to wait til the summer/autumn to try again, our next cycle began right at the end of august, we finally got the positive test end of october. so for us that was around 10 months.. from starting to being pregnant. (although we lost that one, had to go again, i'm now due in april having been extremely lucky to get preg. again - total time beginning treatment to baby, all being well.... jan 2012 to april 2014 = 2yrs 3 months..)we are very much one of the lucky ones if this works out on that timescale, some people need many cycles...


good luck!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi we got referred dec 2012 just before I fell and had a letter come through for the 1st appointment at notts care for April 2013 so I believe it can take between 10/15 weeks for the first appointment the whole thing can take 1 year for Ivf icsi.
That's what we were told for the midlands area good luck


----------

